# Ifor Williams Tack pack



## RLF (23 September 2008)

Have been looking around to purchase one of these, but am quite honestly  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 at the price, even 2nd hand on ebay they are selling £180 plus 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  I refuse to pay this for a plastic box.   

Has anybody any other alternatives that they have found to use with their trailers that don't cost the earth.?


----------



## RLF (23 September 2008)

I take it thats a no then


----------



## hellspells (23 September 2008)

I hate mine!  Worst money ever spent.  I can't get two dressage saddles in it - without squashing them - which I refuse to do.

No alternative - sorry


----------



## Halfpass (23 September 2008)

I've got a second hand one for sale if you are interested!!!


----------



## dixie (23 September 2008)

I have a bar thing that holds two saddles in front of the trailer.  It doesn't have a cover though so the saddles can get covered in hay but I still find it useful.  I would have to do some digging to find out where it came from but do remember the people also made the packs that go along the side of the trailer to carry bridles etc.


----------



## Baileyhoss (23 September 2008)

I have borrowed a couple of times &amp; definately wouldn't be investing on one myself.  can't get jumping &amp; dressage saddles in without crushing and they are awkard &amp; clumsy.  I no like.

Now if I was given one, I would probably remove the saddle poles and shelve it for everthing else, rugs and boots and wotnot, then put my saddles on my saddlemate in the car.  Now that is a handy invention.


----------



## Baileysno1 (23 September 2008)

I got one included in the price of my trailer, I find it bulky and a pain in the backside to fit in the trailer if you are traveling two, so much so that I take it out if we take two out and put the saddles in the car.


----------



## Law (23 September 2008)

I was dying for one of these last year and scoured ebay looking for a seriously battered one- i only had £80-£100 to spend on it and as you say they still make £150 plus on ebay 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I gave up and have coped without one and might consider something else instead!


----------



## hellspells (23 September 2008)

Now - I'd sell mine at the lower end of your budget!  

I think they are better if you are a tidy person and don't just end up chuckin all your stuff in the car like I do.  I do like the idea above to take out the saddle racks and put in shelves though!


----------



## ihatework (23 September 2008)

Those tack packs are a complete waste of space and money, I had one that came with a trailer I bought and after 2 outings sold it on ebay before I bashed it up with a hammer !!!
Heavy cumbersome things that you can't fit your tack in anyway


----------



## Angua2 (23 September 2008)

Agree that they are cumbersome, and also agree that it is a bit of a squeeze to get the saddles in, but I do tend to use mine as I usually have the dogs in the car too.  In addition it is easier to squeeze the saddles in there than it is to get them in to my 3 door disco!!


----------



## BigBird146 (23 September 2008)

I second the vote for the Stubbs Saddle Mate (can get them for Robinsons for £21.)
You can get all your crap in it and sit your saddle nice &amp; safely on the top of it, then stick it in the boot. I always tack up in the trailer so it means I can take everything I need in one go in with me.


----------



## Sooty (23 September 2008)

We looked at getting one of these but it makes it almost impossible to get a second horse out of the trailer. Some trailers have packs which go on the outside, which makes some sort of sense but is more of a theft risk. If you are travelling one, you can make use of the space on the other side of the trailer. Otherwise it's just a case of using the car boot, or travelling the horse tacked up!


----------



## eriskaypony (23 September 2008)

Really surprised at some of the comments on here. We bought a tack pack with our 505 and when we added a 510 there was no way we were not getting a tack pack with it. We find them very handy, load all the tack in and then just wheel them out of the trailer when we get there and everythings to hand beside you. And it's not just us, they are very common  at our kids' pony club and at shows most people seem to have them.

Don't get the comments about not getting a 2nd horse out as it has honestly never crossed my mind to leave it in the box when we are unloading, nor offhand do I know anyone else who leaves them in.


----------



## CracklinRosie (23 September 2008)

I've got 2 an older one and a newer one. The newer one is much better as it is slightly roomier. I use them for storing my tack in full time. Had a tarpaulin specially stitched so I can leave them outside too.


----------



## RLF (23 September 2008)

well I am very surprised by the comments, and have decided that i shall not be purchasing one.  I have a landy 90 hardtop td5 so i can easily fit all my stuff in there on a saddle mate, i just thought it might be handier and tidier to keep it in a designated box.  Thanks HP for you offer - sell it on ebay they are making megabucks!!

Thank you all for your honest replys


----------



## andkit (5 November 2008)

I am looking for a second hand one if anybody is wanting to part with one please.


----------



## anthony79 (5 November 2008)

The best thing I ever bought ! Jump 2 horses all around the south west using a trailer. Carries 2 jumping saddles and bridles. Sits really well in the trailer and when you get to a show, you can just wheel the tack pack to the stables, brilliant!
Ebay is the best place,. Paid £120 for mine because auction finished middle of the week 10am in the morning !! Just got to look hard.


----------



## TinselTurkey (3 May 2009)

has anyone got a fairly cheap one?


----------



## Patches (3 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have borrowed a couple of times &amp; definately wouldn't be investing on one myself.  can't get jumping &amp; dressage saddles in without crushing and they are awkard &amp; clumsy.  I no like.

Now if I was given one, I would probably remove the saddle poles and shelve it for everthing else, rugs and boots and wotnot, then put my saddles on my saddlemate in the car.  Now that is a handy invention. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have a seven seater Terrano. I just put the back bench seat up, stick a sheet over it and place my saddle over the back of the seat......perfect!


----------

